
LHC collides ions at new record energy - pif
http://home.cern/about/updates/2015/11/lhc-collides-ions-new-record-energy
======
pif
_Colliding lead ions allows the LHC experiments to study a state of matter
that existed shortly after the big bang, reaching a temperature of several
trillion degrees._

